# My angel fish are being attacked?



## djlamonica (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a 60 g tank stocked as follows

2 platnium angels (dead) half dollar sized
2 black angels (dead) qaurters size 
3 dalmation mollies 1 male 2 female
1 yoyo loach
3 clown loaches (2.5 inches)
1 clown pleco 

my PH is 7.5
ammonia and nitrate 0
water is at 80
I do 25% water change a week adding prime 
I have a filter rated for a 90 g tank forget brand name

My tank has been up for a couple months and the angels have been in since it cycled the 4 loaches and pleco were added about 2 weeks ago.

Yesterday I came home and found the two platnium blue angels dead I noticed no erratic behavior in the days prior although I did notice 1 fin looked like it had been nibbled. when I found the fish there eyes looked to have been eaten out and they both had small chunks taken out of there bodies. The two black angel fish were swiming togather I thought maybe they had paired up and killed the other two. Then I get home today and both the black angel fish are dead same thing eyes missing and a chunk taken out of its body. I am 95% sure it is not a water issue. Anyways my question is this has anyone had experience with loaches being super aggressive? and what would you do in this situation should I take back all the loaches and basically start over? Could it be the Molllies? Maybe disease? anyways any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The culprit is most likely the Yoyo Loach. It mentions in our profile that this loach should not be combined with sedate long-finned fish--such as angelfish, as it may fin nip.

Also, loaches should be in small groups of each species; being on its own will often increase a fish's natural aggression. Though regardless of numbers, the nipping is still going to occur as I noted. The rapid demise of the angelfish would at first suggest possible disease brought in with the newer loaches, but not necessarily; your observation of torn fins confirms in my mind that the loach/loaches were likely responsible. The Yoyo is probably the culprit; the Clown Loach should also not be kept with angelfish because of the loach's active nature, though I can't rule out nipping here too.

The harassment/nipping likely stressed the angelfish and they died. [You may find my article on stress useful, here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/stress-freshwater-aquarium-fish-98852/ ]. The subsequent eye and body issues would naturally occur with any dead fish if loaches or the pleco find the corpse, and they would.

If you decide on angelfish, I would return all loaches. Better substrate fish would by any of the cory catfish. And i would also lower the temperature, since 80F is a bit high for angelfish that are captive bred which I am assuming these are, since they are not the original species but colour/variant morphs. A max of 77-78F is sufficient. It is always best not maintain any fish at the high end of its temperature range, since the warmer the temp, the harder the fish must work just to "live" normally.

Byron.


----------



## djlamonica (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for your input. 3 of my local fish stores told me that I would be fine, clearly they were wrong. There's so much info on the net about fish keeping its hard to tell what's right and what's wrong. I'll have to decide what I want to do now return th loaches or add more and re think the tank as it was supposed to be based around the plat angels.

I have a tall 20 with a school of tiger barbs maybe I'll move them into the 60 and more yoyo loaches and a clown o two to complete there schools and do an angel only tank with the tall 20 maybe more relaxing a nd is perfect for there long fins. If I do go this route would a school of marble hatches be ok in this tank. They don have long fins but they are slow moving and there bellies my be exposed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

djlamonica said:


> Thank you for your input. 3 of my local fish stores told me that I would be fine, clearly they were wrong. There's so much info on the net about fish keeping its hard to tell what's right and what's wrong. I'll have to decide what I want to do now return th loaches or add more and re think the tank as it was supposed to be based around the plat angels.
> 
> I have a tall 20 with a school of tiger barbs maybe I'll move them into the 60 and more yoyo loaches and a clown o two to complete there schools and do an angel only tank with the tall 20 maybe more relaxing a nd is perfect for there long fins. If I do go this route would a school of marble hatches be ok in this tank. They don have long fins but they are slow moving and there bellies my be exposed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Angelfish should be in a group in at least a 4-foot 55g tank. Smaller tanks are only suitable for a breeding pair. If you only have two angels left, and intend getting no more, they could manage in the 20g tall temporarily, but they will outgrow it soon.

By the way, the clown loaches will outgrow the 55g and require a larger tank.


----------

